# Where does coffee come from?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where does coffee come from?

Click here to see the journey from bean to cup


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sweet......


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice pictorial of the processes coffee goes through before reaching the cup.


----------



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for that Glenn, every day is a school day

Seeing that has perked my interest in the process now, can anyone enlighten me and tell me how the process has developed into what we have today?


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

When you see such a lengthy process and are reminded of the work that goes into our coffee, makes you realise how good value it generally is


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Brilliant nice and simple will forward this link on


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

When a mummy coffee and a daddy coffee love each other very much.....


----------

